# Annabella



## ChicagoBella (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello!

I am new to this site.

My interest in yachting started over a half dozen years ago with frequent trips from Fort Lauderdale Florida to the Florida Keys, Little Palm Island and the Bahamas. Gliding over the warm emerald-sapphire waters was unlike anything I had ever experienced. Closer to home, on Lake Michigan, I have felt a similar way as the sun begins to set through the skyscrapers and a feeling of serenity flows over the body with the pulse of the city just a distant echo.

I am in Fort Lauderdale at the moment and will go for a run along the beach soon....just wishing the waters were smoother today.

Annabella


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome. I bought my boat in Ft Lauderdale two years ago, and sailed it home to NY in May '09. I hope to sail her south again in the next few years.


----------

